# Casio Dep 610



## makky

Casio DEP 610










Quick specs-

50mm wide and 15mm thick. Steel case. 20mm lug width. Japan made.

Pressure sensor

Temperature sensor

Dive Mode - auto measurement of depth every 3 seconds, dive time, water temperature every 20 seconds. Surface interval measurement function.

Log Memory - auto storage for 20 sets of dive log data

Dive Profile - stores max depth reached every minute

Daily alarm

Hourly time signal

EL backlight

2 year battery with low battery warning

I've found very few references to this watch online. It was probably on sale in the late 1990's. The newer model is the SPF100.










Build quality is on a par with 200m Seiko divers. It's reassuringly heavy and has a thick, solid case. The only slight letdown is the black plastic bezel around the crystal. It's not deep enough to protect the crystal from scratches, and has rather unnecessary bold markings. It seems like a hard plastic so hopefully won't degrade like Casio resin cases are prone to.

The LCD is very clear and concise. Unlike a lot of modern G-Shocks there are no fancy icons or whirly graphics. Casio designed this specifically for diving - there's no Stopwatch / Dual time / Countdown timer etc.










The watch has a few scuffs and a couple of light scratches on the crystal. Under the bezel there are slight signs of saltwater corrosion. It's nice to have one that has seen some action.

I can't test the auto dive functions as I'm not a diver. The watch starts measuring when it's 1m underwater. Suppose I could drop it into a yard of ale glass...


----------



## Ibrahombre

Hello Mate nice catch i have a Virtually new one of the DEP-610C what a cool watch,mine still has protective sticker on the caseback as well i also have the instruction manual,enjoy Your watch!


----------

